# Blakemore Real Magic



## spottail (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it worth it? Does it do what is says it will do? Increase cast distance and prevent corrosion. Anybody use it?


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*I'm a believer*

I found a can of the stuff on the bank by one of my favorite kayak launches and said, "What the heck" and sprayed my line. I'm on my 3rd can now. I love the stuff. I use it on braid or mono.


----------



## Stan Lockhart (Nov 29, 2007)

Love the Stuff!!!!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

I spray my reels before and after fishing and it's great. My reels take alot of saltwater abuse fishing out of my kayak.


----------



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

If you like that stuff, try Line and Lure Saltwater Formula!!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I looked at it but never bought any. What is it? Overpriced WD-40 or silicone spray?


----------

